# Rooster with no spurs???



## vanthes2013 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have bought 3 black austrolorps. Thought all were hens. One is a rooster but has no spurs. Is this common? The hens just started laying and he only mounts one of them. My older flock don't even notice him and he stays away from them due to them attacking him. Now, when does he start crowing?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If he is very low in the pecking order he won't crow. Crowing is a dominance thing. That being said eventually he will find his voice and leadership skills and start acting like a big boy.

Spurs come with age. If you look closely he likely has little spur buds, the older he gets the bigger they will get. Give it time, he is still young yet.


----------



## Chickie-babe (Feb 23, 2014)

My 9 week old Austrolorp rooster bites the necks of my pullets as in puts his beak around their necks. Is this a rooster thing?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, they grab the hens by the scruff and mount them. A young cockerel is usually a bit more feisty than capable so you have to keep an eye on them a bit while they learn the ropes, less they get too rough with the hens. Same goes for an older rooster, but at least they have an idea in how to get things done lol


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Fiere said:


> Yes, they grab the hens by the scruff and mount them. A young cockerel is usually a bit more feisty than capable so you have to keep an eye on them a bit while they learn the ropes, less they get too rough with the hens. Same goes for an older rooster, but at least they have an idea in how to get things done lol


as long as there is no blood i let them work it out

an old alpha hen will sometimes kick a cockerels butt if he try's any of that rough stuff


----------

